# Ben Affleck In BATMAN/SUPERMAN Batsuit!



## imz (May 13, 2014)

Source: http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/MarvelFreshman/news/?a=99968#comments


----------



## VLinh (May 13, 2014)

Woah, has he gotten fat? looks like he put on a few pounds haha


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 13, 2014)

VLinh said:


> Woah, has he gotten fat? looks like he put on a few pounds haha


 

To be fair I'm pretty sure it's like "muscle fat".

Also $10 says Batman vs. Superman will be shit.


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2014)

VLinh said:


> Woah, has he gotten fat? looks like he put on a few pounds haha



He's not fat. He's cultivating mass, bro.


----------



## BORTZ (May 13, 2014)

Moved to appropriate section. Also if you are going to post news, you need a source, and general content paraphrase. Had this been left in the USN, it would have been on grounds to be closed down.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 13, 2014)

VLinh said:


> Woah, has he gotten fat? looks like he put on a few pounds haha


 
The premise of this movie is that he is playing an older more beaten up Batman/ Bruce Wayne so he wouldn't be super lean and buff in it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2014)

3edgy5me


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 13, 2014)

My god, didn't we learn not to cast him as a super hero from daredevil?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

Was daredevil that bad? I thought it was pretty middle of the road but I do not think I would go so far as bad.

Also even though I do not agree we were having a discussion about the 60's theme tune so I probably have to call for a round of "dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner, fatman".
Relevant to the above


----------



## Vengenceonu (May 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Was daredevil that bad? I thought it was pretty middle of the road but I do not think I would go so far as bad.


 

I used to think it was ok, but then i kept seeing it again and again over the years and i question my past judgement.


----------



## Terenigma (May 13, 2014)

Batman on steroids? Seriously, he looks awful. Also, i really tried to avoid bringing this up but he's really got quite a bat-bulge going on.


----------



## grossaffe (May 13, 2014)

Does his batsuit have veiny arms?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Batman on steroids? Seriously, he looks awful. Also, i really tried to avoid bringing this up but he's really got quite a bat-bulge going on.


 

He's got the bulge because he's going to beat Superman to death with his big bat-cock.


----------



## camurso_ (May 13, 2014)

this batman is the dark kight returns version.
It is an older and fatter batman.


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2014)

Even the Bat-symbol on his chest is chunky   







At least the suit doesn't have nipples


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2014)

I was

'd so hard it hurts


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2014)

I'm curious if people are serious about the whole "fat" thing. It's pretty obvious that he's nothing but muscle at this point.

Just wait until we see Ben A-flex.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 15, 2014)

It wont bang.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> He's not fat. He's cultivating mass, bro.


----------



## Bat420maN (May 15, 2014)

I like the look of the suit, it has a dark, aged look to it. It is the only thing I like about this so far though.


----------

